# Caprese Chicken



## jkath (Apr 3, 2005)

Carprese Stuffed Chicken Breasts


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2005)

I am copying this yummy looking recipe even though my DW wouldn't eat it.  I have children who will, and they no longer live at home, except for my Lisa (19 years old tommorow  ).  They can enjoy it and I can make it when my wife is elsewhere, or can make something else for her.

The recipe looks great.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2005)

Another delicious looking recipe! Thanks! I am always on the lookout for quick and easy chicken recipes.


----------



## middie (Apr 3, 2005)

ohhh now this sounds terrific!!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks jkath, that sounds great and I am a cheese lover, so usually anything with cheese attracts me.


----------

